# 100 posts for trading forums



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I think for long standing members (1-year+), the 100 post rule should be reduced.

I don't post as much as some people do, but I enjoy reading and have helped people lots of times over the last couple of years.

Also, why can't I edit posts?  Is that something to do with the 100 post limit rule too?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 2, 2008)

You can't edit posts?


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> You can't edit posts?


If I click the edit icon, nothing happens ?


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 2, 2008)

You should be able to edit posts, but edits don't count towards your post count.

Trading Area here you come! I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

Editing posts now use a special ajax/javascript system.
Try performing a full refresh (Ctrl+F5) on the page before you click the edit button.
Also, wait for the page to be completely loaded before you click the edit button (menus won't show until the page is completely loaded).

If it still doesnt work, tell me what browser you're using and I'll have a look into it.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> You should be able to edit posts, but edits don't count towards your post count.
> 
> I wasn't trying to add to post count, but I have wanted to just edit a post before.
> 
> ...



I tried ctrl-f5 and waited for the page to fully load, but it still doesn't work.  I am using IE6 on windows XP.  I think my sun java is up to date (ish).


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

IE 6 is the worst browser. Nothing works with it. It's also extremely dangerous for security, surfing the web is very unsafe with it.
Firefox is greatly recommended ! 

Download firefox here: http://www.mozilla-europe.org


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I know, but a lot of sites I use often break when using firefox and I have to wait for an update (usually betting sites).

I just stick with IE as it is usually the most compatible - being the most used.

Also, IE compatability is pretty much 1st priority for websites - even if you don't like it.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but a lot of sites I use often break when using firefox and I have to wait for an update (usually betting sites).
> 
> I just stick with IE as it is usually the most compatible - being the most used.
> 
> Also, IE compatability is pretty much 1st priority for websites - even if you don't like it.


Then at least get IE7.

And what do you mean '1st priority'? Most competant web designers use Firefox anyway...

Also, I don't mean to be rude, but I don't believe it's our job to update the site to support obsolete browsers.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 2, 2008)

At least use IE7 then!
IE6 has a lot of issues with AJAX, CSS and other newer technologies.. you have no idea how web designers and programmers have to suffer just to make their sites compatible with IE6.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALL BECAUSE OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously.. stop using it..


----------



## greyhound (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> I think for long standing members (1-year+), the 100 post rule should be reduced.



the 100 post rule doesn't apply to long standing members, they only need 50 posts. Not sure when you are considered a long-term member, maybe 2 years.


----------



## GameDragon (Mar 2, 2008)

You could use Firefox with the IE Tab. That way you get the functionality of Firefox and the compatibility of IE at the same time.

Works pretty well for me.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> At least use IE7 then!
> IE6 has a lot of issues with AJAX, CSS and other newer technologies.. you have no idea how web designers and programmers have to suffer just to make their sites compatible with IE6..
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> Fact is, IE6 is still the second most used browser and websites as a rule HAVE to be compatible with it.  whether you like the browser or not is not an issue.


Rule? Where is this rule stated? I'd like to see it.

If I wanted to, I could make all my websites viewable only on Firefox and no one could force me to make it IE compatible. You'd just get a message in giant red letters that says *FIREFOX or GTFO*.


----------



## Law (Mar 2, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> pubjoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've actually seen a website that says that.

Seemed to work fine in Opera though.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

I understand your point though. However, I didn't code the Invision Power Board myself. 
I do my best to improve compatibility but this is hard work and I'm the only coder in the staff.
IE6 and 7 are not developper-friendly, there's almost nothing I can do to fix the javascript issues with these browsers...


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're having problems with GBAtemp using Internet Explorer, click here


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I have no problems with the developers of the site, it is what it is and it's a very good site.

I mean no offence, I just got annoyed by the typical "web developers have a hard time catering for the likes of _you_





" response.

I have actually worked as a web designer as a large part of my job for 4 years.  At the time if I wanted my website to be viewed by the maximum number of people it would be tested for full compatibility with IE4, then netscape second, then anything else last.  The client wants the largest audience to view it as possible - this goes with the job and goes without saying.  Of course it's annoying having to root through for compatibilty issues, and I'm sure it's even more so now (although more standardised).  But it's a poor designer who blames their targeted audience for not being able to view the content properly.

As I say, I have no issues with this site's designers (why would I?).  Also firefox is a great browser.  I just didn't appreciate being flamed for simply using the most common browser on the market and reporting that the website has a small problem with it.

P.S.  I use firefox on my laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...My desktop PC (that I am on now) is used for sites that basically require IE to work properly.  Maybe I will upgrade it to IE7, last time I did that though - I couldn't stand the layout - maybe it's time to try it again.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 2, 2008)

I still can't understand how can people use Internet Explorer. And previous versions too. There are much better browsers out there than that crap and it seems that people seem to refuse to use it just 'because it came with Windows'.

Seriously, guys, switch to something *better* than the gay Internet Exploder.


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 2, 2008)

but but what about his proposal? I dont have 100 posts and ive been here like a fossil since the days when gba roms were here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i mean cmon look at my join date. and yeah seriously get firefox ie is like a spyware magnet


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I think for long standing members (1-year+), the 100 post rule should be reduced.

I don't post as much as some people do, but I enjoy reading and have helped people lots of times over the last couple of years.

Also, why can't I edit posts?  Is that something to do with the 100 post limit rule too?


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 2, 2008)

IE is hard to code for because it is not standards compliant. IE7 is a little more compliant, and they claim IE8 will be even more so. IE always gave me a hard time when coding webpages as it would work fine in Firefox, but then I'd have to go and butcher the code so IE would view it right.


----------



## greyhound (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/03/05/a..._browser_flunk/


----------



## xJonny (Mar 5, 2008)

Opera 9 is the most compliant web browser I think, but Firefox 3 should make it a lot better.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 6, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/03/05/a..._browser_flunk/


LOL!! I clicked that link and IE6 crashed. - stupid web programmers!!!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 6, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 6, 2008)

KaliKot: when the trading forum was opened users who've been here as long as you could request access by directly asking a moderator, don't know if that still applies though.



			
				pubjoe said:
			
		

> But it's a poor designer who blames their targeted audience for not being able to view the content properly. As I say, I have no issues with this site's designers, I just didn't appreciate being flamed for simply using the most common browser on the market


I'm afraid IE hate is pretty common around the internet, sorry but you get used to it. While I would've guessed a lot of people use IE7, I've just looked at the statistics and I'm amazed at the number of people still estimated to be using IE6. Id've thought less technical users and businesses would've had IE7 shoved down their throats by automatic updates, so I'm a little surprised by this.

However you've probably figured out which browser the majority of this site's target audience are using by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very few people here are using IE6, the new board has a lot of bugs to work through and others are taking higher priority. If the users prove there is enough of a demand for IE6 compatibility then I'm sure they'll look into it if there is time. (the admins do this stuff in their free time).

The industry is changing, most young developers build their sites in Firefox now because of IE's poor standards compliance. Developers have to consider that their page may be being viewed on a wide range of mobile devices and phones, which contain custom browsers that rely heavily on standards compliant code to render anything at all. IE is a pain in the arse to develop on because it will render incorrect code by guessing what you were trying to do (curse you quirks mode!), which reduces compatibility of the finished page with those devices (and other browsers) and makes it an absolute nightmare to work with.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Psyfira, thank you.

I actually use firefox on my laptop (a mac).  I once or twice changed my main work computer over to firefox too, and I also upgraded to IE7 early on in it's life.  But when sites I rely heavily upon didn't function, well... I soon switched back to the tried and tested.

I guess it's time to get back up to date again - hopefully I won't have the same problems.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fact is, IE6 is still the second most used browser and websites as a rule HAVE to be compatible with it.  whether you like the browser or not is not an issue.



In fact there are some "rules" stated by w3c for compatibility.. Firefox, Opera, Safari and most browsers follow then.. but Microsoft insist in keeping using their own standards for everything.. that's the big problem..


----------



## Lignify (Mar 12, 2008)

Let's have a petition?


----------

